
Now Your Boss Can Buy Back Your Vacation Days - futileboy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-11/now-your-boss-can-buy-back-your-vacation-days
======
qwrusz
Nice idea. Seems quite employee friendly and expensive for employers. I don't
see it catching on beyond those "best place to work" type companies but will
be happy if it does become an option.

Frankly I'm surprised laws requiring pay for unused vacation days included
with a final paycheck haven't been lobbied away already.

~~~
Senji
>but will be happy if it does become an option.

Already exists in good number of EU countries.

------
mobiuscog
A much better idea would be encouraging people to take their vacation days.

